# Where can I get some Picture Framing done?



## dipsomatic (May 18, 2009)

Hi all. Does anyone know of a good and reasonably priced place to get artwork properly matted and framed in Singapore? We have a beautiful Egyptian Papyrus and some original art from Italy that we want to finally take out of the poster tubes. I have seen a few picture framing places around Tanglin but am not sure if there is a better option out there... What would you recommend?


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

They take their framing works very seriously.
Impress Galleries - We Make An Impression!


----------

